# Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)



## Uliko (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

gestern habe ich einen 89er Hecht gefangen, der fast ein halbes Kilo Eierstöcke im Inneren hatte.

Natürlich hätte ich ihn nicht abgeschlagen, wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Ich dachte, nach der Schonzeit wird nicht mehr gelaicht!?!

Nun möchte ich doch wenigstens den Kaviar verwerten. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass Hechtkaviar eine Spezialität darstellt. Auch habe ich gelesen, dass das Räuchern von Fischlaich angewendet wird.

Aber wie genau kann ich ihn jetzt zubereiten? Wie soll man den Räuchern, sodass er von allen Seiten was abbekommt? Dünn auf durchlöcherte Alufolie? Habe aber Angst, dass er dann verbrennt.
Na, wie auch immer. Ich bin dankbar für jeden Verwertungsvorschlag, denn wegschmeißen möchte ich die Eier nun auch nicht, hätten schließlich mal viele kleine Hechtlis werden können... 

Achja:
Ich presse die Eier einfach aus dem Sack (nennt man das bei Fischen auch Eierstock?) raus, oder?

Bitte helft mir. Danke.


----------



## Uliko (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)*

Boah, schaut Euch das mal an, da hab ich ja Fischlaich im Wert von 40 Euro oder so!

http://www.gourmantis.de/product_info.php?products_id=19809

Bitte helft mir, ich will das edle Zeug nicht verderben.


----------



## Uliko (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)*

Okay, habe heraus gefunden, dass man den auch einfach braten kann mit Zwiebeln und Gewürzen und mit Brot essen kann.
Auch kann man Soßen und Suppen damit zubereiten.

Meine Frage gilt vor allem noch für das Räuchern:
Räuchert man die ganze Tasche oder kommt so der Rauch nicht überall hin? Muss man ihn also aus der Rogentasche (so heißen die Dinger) entfernen oder nicht?


----------



## der hecht!!! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)*

hi
ich habe das ganze schonmal mit forellenkaviar gemacht...
dafür habe ich ihn erst 2std in feines salz gelegt und dann ein paar mal mit leinenschnüren umwicelt ,sodass er nicht auseinanderfällt...ich weiß nich wie lang oder groß deine rogensäcke sind aber vom prinzip her müsste das funktionieren...lass sie ruhig erst ein bisschen gaaren & dann schön lange im rauch hängen...
mfg 
     der hecht!!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Dein Hechtrogen nun schon "out off the fish" ist, und wie lange die Zeit zwischen dem Ausnehmen und Abschlagen war. 
Ein vernünftiges Ergebnis bei allern Kaviar-Herstellungen erzielt man aber nur, wenn man den Rogen so frisch wie möglich der Verarbeitung zuführt. Also unmittelbar nach dem Abschlagen. 
Gerade bei den Temperaturen dieser Tage würde ich den heute nicht mehr unbedingt zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung heranziehen, vor allem nicht für Kaviar.
Beim Garen mit Temperatur solltest Du ihn jetzt sehr gut durchgaren.


----------



## Uliko (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Kaviar verwerten/zubereiten? (bitte schnelle Hilfe)*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe Eier aus dem Sack genommen (immer kleinere Bäusche, weil die aneinander hängen bzw. an kleinen Fäden mit dem Organ verbunden sind) und sie mit Eiern, Schalotten und Gewürzen angebraten. War super! Besser als normales Rührei!!!
Leider muss ich wohl das meiste trotzdem Wegschmeißen, weil die Eier vom 2. Juli sind (abends). Der Fischlaich war schon spätestens eine Stunde später im Kühlschrank und der Fisch immer im Schatten, da habe ich schon aufgepasst. Gegen die Lufttemperatur könnte ich halt nix machen, habe aber so schnell wie möglich verarbeitet.
Ich hatte gerade den Eindruck, dass die Eier ein wenig dunkler geworden sind. Wie finde ich heraus, ob sie noch genießbar sind? Ich habe gelesen, sie röchen dann "sauer". Ist das ein auffälliger Geruch?


Dankeschön, Hecht!

Aber was meinst Du bitte mit vorgaren? Du meinst also die ganzen Rogensäcke mit Schnur umwickeln und Rächern? Und dann wird das wohl ein fester Klumpen, oder?


Hey Fisherman, ich danke auch Dir!

Weißt Du, wie man Kaviar herstellt? Ich habe leider nur Rezepte gefunden, wo spezielle Chemikalien (wahrscheinlich Anti-Ox und Konservierungsmittel) zugefügt werden. Oder haben die Substanzen am Ende doch mit einem Reifeprozess zu tun, der Kaviar zu Kaviar macht?

Hast Du eine Idee, wie man Fischrogen nahrungstechnisch schmackhaft verarbeiten kann? Und welche Spezies man dafür heranziehen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

